# I love fishing Scarborough Reef QLD



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Recently I have had a few trips chasing Mangrove Jack on Ningi Creek [still haven't caught one] and only managed to catch one over size Flathead and one under size Cod.
So nothing for the plate.

With poor weather conditions and work commitments it has been difficult to find the opportunity to fish Scarborough Reef.
But this morning a small window of opportunity opened so I went for it.

I was on the water by 5.30 am with the memory of my last trip to Scarby that gave me a strong south easterly, large swells and no fish.
Today was different, with a light south easterly, sometimes south westerly and a small swell.

I reached my spot with not a soul in sight and sent my soft plastic to the bottom.
It was not long and I had dropped my first fish, it was only small so I persisted.
About an hour had past and I had my first fish, 38 cm Squire, sent her back to grow bigger.

As the wind started to pick up I have a massive strike and I soon realize my drag is to tight and I am busted off.
Never before in the 10 months fishing Scarborough Reef have I had a hit so strong and I feel I have lost the fish of a lifetime .
I re-rig and paddle back to the same spot to try again, with drag set correctly.

As I cast my lure I am thinking it will be another 10 months before I have the chance for a fish like that again, but it was only 10 seconds and I am on again.
With a screaming first run I can feel the weight of a good fish.
Each time my leader came into sight the fish would take off again and I wondered if I would ever see this fish.
Trying to keep my cool I finally bring her to the surface to see the biggest Snapper I have ever caught.
How do I get this fish in the kayak? I look at my net. I look at the fish. This ain't over yet.
But the fish was well and truly spent and so just carefully squeezed her into the net.

With the fish laying in front of me there is no room for anything else so I headed for home.
On the beach for a quick photo and measure she went 88 cm.
You gotta love Scarborough Reef.

.


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

Congrats mate. Solid.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Aren't you glad that you met and talked with that old fart at Bald Hills boat ramp? 

I guess that now you might think he was possibly telling the truth! :shock:

Now that you've caught the fish of a life-time, there's no need for you to fish there anymore, eh? :twisted:

Great snapper, Greg...

Jimbo

PS I drove past THE car-park today, and the whole park is occupied by big machinery and fenced off even from the side road, and right down to the water, so I'll have to find another spot for the old Suzy.


----------



## Jimmybro (Jul 17, 2012)

Well done mate what a stonker!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> Well done ya bastard.


Thanks Lazy Bastard. I am thrilled to have gained the title of Bastard.



Beekeeper said:


> Aren't you glad that you met and talked with that old fart at Bald Hills boat ramp?


Jim, that by chance meeting with you that day is the sole reason why I am here and I will be eternally grateful. It is not just about one fish, it is the whole kayak fishing thing, it has changed my life.



Beekeeper said:


> I guess that now you might think he was possibly telling the truth! :shock:


Never doubted you Jim ;-)



Beekeeper said:


> Now that you've caught the fish of a life-time, there's no need for you to fish there anymore, eh?


The fish of a lifetime was the one I dropped before that one and is still out there. So with unfinished business I will be back.

Thanks again Jim

Greg


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bugger! :twisted: :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Greg... I just looked up Scarby's weather observations, and you picked the best day we've had here for ages... BUT... you went home! What were you thinking, man?

Head in to shore, put the 88cm snap on ice, then go back out and enjoy the rest of the day in near perfect conditions!

You could catch and release all you want... and have the absolutely best day on the water!

Fair dinkum! You need a good arse-kickin'! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Great Snapper well done. That is Definitely a fish of a lifetime.

When this wind dies down I am hoping to get out there for my first ever session. Hope I can get one, half as big as that would do me.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well one Greg, sure is a beauty.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Super fish and great write up. Don't worry, the first one wasn't a snapper, it was a horse Jewie :twisted:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats on your PB mate


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

Good to see there's still some big boys around. That's a great snapper anywhere.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top fish Greg and good advice Jimbo.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Top fish mate - JEALOUS!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Good fish mate.

Were,s my advice Jumbo!!!!, no don't tell me I know what your going to say :twisted: .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

That's a solid - not to mention delicious - fish!


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats a great fish Greg.I was keen to hit Scarby on Tuesday as well,had the yak loaded and all the gear ready 
then something important came up what a bummer I knew it would be good
Getting those big fish to the boat is the easy part,getting them in the boat is the hard part.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

great fish, 80+ is a trophy fish...well done


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Beekeeper said:


> Greg... I just looked up Scarby's weather observations, and you picked the best day we've had here for ages... BUT... you went home! What were you thinking, man?
> 
> Head in to shore, put the 88cm snap on ice, then go back out and enjoy the rest of the day in near perfect conditions!
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying Jim, but unfortunately my esky was way too small. All I had to care for my catch was 2 ice bricks and 2 wet towels, so I thought it best to go home.
I know you and Trev both carry large eskys just in case this happens. Maybe I should also carry one.
It's a shame Trev was not there, with his recent bad luck there would sure to be plenty of room in his esky.



Shortman said:


> When this wind dies down I am hoping to get out there for my first ever session. Hope I can get one, half as big as that would do me.


Thanks shortman I am sure you will catch something, my first trip to Scarby[April 2013] was the first time I used soft plastics and I caught 3 Squire in an hour.
But sometimes you get nothing. Look forward to your first trip report.
If you are new to kayak fishing make sure you read the safety page on this forum.



Wrassemagnet said:


> Super fish and great write up. Don't worry, the first one wasn't a snapper, it was a horse Jewie :twisted:


Thanks Wrassemagnet,Considering I still have not caught a Jewie that would be tragic. But I am pretty sure it was a Snapper.



sweed said:


> Thats a great fish Greg.I was keen to hit Scarby on Tuesday as well,had the yak loaded and all the gear ready
> then something important came up what a bummer I knew it would be good
> Getting those big fish to the boat is the easy part,getting them in the boat is the hard part.


Thanks Gary, sorry you could not get out there, will catch up with you next time.

Thanks to all

Cheers Greg


----------

